# This could be interesting.



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Well not knowing anything about hunting turkeys, don't have the proper gear, wouldn't know how to call one, don't know where the best areas are, I went ahead and put in for the L.E hunt:shock:. This should be a learning experience. What are the chances of drawing? Put in for the central unit.
I guess we will wait and see.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Chances are slim to none for drawing. It took me six years to draw the first time. Four years the second. My oldest daughter has never drawn out and she has 3 now. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

You guys do know that you don't need a LE tag to hunt turkeys don't you. You do understand that drawing a LE turkey tag is no big prize. All you really can say is that "I had first chance at them"...which really means nothing if you get there on opening morning and there's someone else after the same birds as you. But by all means, keep putting in for that LE tag, maybe some day you'll get to go hunting.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

BP, do you find that they are any more vocal during the LE season, or are they mostly henned up?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

BP you do know you can put in not draw and still hunt don't you. Sometimes it's nice to hunt stupid vocal birds. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Idratherbehunting said:


> BP, do you find that they are any more vocal during the LE season, or are they mostly henned up?


No, not at all. They are vocal from March through June. Being "henned up" is more about them not coming in to a call than it is about how vocal they are.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> BP you do know you can put in not draw and still hunt don't you. Sometimes it's nice to hunt stupid vocal birds.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Isn't that what I said??? I find stupid has more to do with a bird's age than it does with how much noise it makes. There isn't a noisier bird than a dumb little jake. Not to say hunting jakes isn't fun. Anytime you call in a nosy bird it's fun...shoot him or not.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

The LE portion of the turkey season is like, 10x better than general..:!:..


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> The LE portion of the turkey season is like, 10x better than general..:!:..


Yup, you're right. Maybe even 12-15x better...I yield to the expert.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Do you not put in for LE turkey hunts in Utah BP?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'd much rather hunt the LE turkey hunts just for the fact that there are a lot fewer hunters. I had one in the southern area and for the first week we only saw 4 other hunters the whole time. The next was was a central tag and we didn't see a sole other than a rancher that was checking on a couple of cows that has gotten loose.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I drew central with 0 points last year, and to be honest, I had way better calling in my area on the general season there year before.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> Do you not put in for LE turkey hunts in Utah BP?


I never have. Mostly because I 've hunted Washington with my brother for the opening week for the last 25 years. I am not sure if I would do so in Utah because the limited season time is so restrictive. I ve never had much problem finding time to hunt and birds to hunt during the month of May.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

We ABSOLUTLY love the LE .....

Myself and two boys have harvested some were around 20 Toms in the
last dozen years between the LE and landowner permits we've had....
Don't even mess with the general season in Utah much for turkeys............


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

BPturkeys said:


> You guys do know that you don't need a LE tag to hunt turkeys don't you. You do understand that drawing a LE turkey tag is no big prize. All you really can say is that "I had first chance at them"...which really means nothing if you get there on opening morning and there's someone else after the same birds as you. But by all means, keep putting in for that LE tag, maybe some day you'll get to go hunting.


 BP the main reason I put in for the LE hunt is this will be my first hunt and thought that if I was lucky enough to draw I would not have as many hunters out watching how stupid I looked on my first hunt. If I don't draw(which is most likely) I will get a reg tag and hope for the best. If you read my original post, maybe you can understand what I'm talking about. With my lack of knowledge less complicated hunts are best for me:mrgreen:


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

BP.....come on....you really want to make a hunt out of it....and actually have to call them in with pressure from other hunters??? Sounds like way too much work


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I've drawn three times with no more than (1) BP each time.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I have no problem with guys hunting the LE hunt, hel* it's turkey hunting, how can it be bad. I might have misunderstood Dunkem's first post and thought he, like many many other hunter on this forum think if they don't draw a LE permit they can't or won't go turkey hunting. Some even think that turkey hunting is only good for a couple weeks a year. Others think it's over crowded during general hunt. Some think a LE hunt is some sort of coveted prize that somehow will magically insure them a better hunt on some kind of special area, etc, etc. It's none of those things. What it is is another permit that the SFW hoped would catch on so they could get something more free from the state to market at their convention...that's all it is and all that it was created for.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I do realize that it really is just A way to generate more income, but I feel better at making an a$$ of myself if there are not to many watching me. I guess I gotta learn sometime. Like the title said this could be interesting:grin:


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Just get all camoed up like the rest of us and nobody can see you anyway. Good luck no matter what hunt you participate in.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Dunkem don't worry yourself in regards to your knowledge. I was new to Turkey hunting just 5 or 6 years ago. I felt the same way you did. My advice, buy a couple calls hit up you tube and practice your calling so your as comfortable as possible when you hit the hills. Read up on Turkey hunting tactics by getting your hands on some magazines etc... You'll get comfortable pretty soon if your even a half decent hunter. I personally believe a mouth call is the best and most versatile call available but I also have a couple box calls and slate calls I use in certain situations. I definitely use mouth calls way more than any of the others. As far as LE or general goes I think it has allot to do with the kind of spring weather occurring in your hunting area that determines which season is better. I've not ever held an LE tag but have hunted with or kinda sorta guided for friends holding LE tags. I've seen good and bad hunting conditions during both seasons. In years where the snows were still deep in March and April I've found the general season much more enjoyable and birds more responsive. In years where we have a warmer March and the snows melt sooner I've found the general to be much more difficult. As far as crowds go I think it's pretty close to sixes. If your hunting on opening day of either season it's likely to be crowded. At least that's what I've seen here in the Northern unit where I hunt. If your lucky or good enough to find birds that haven't been well educated it can be an exciting yet relatively easy hunt. Once these Toms get a little learned they can become quite difficult to call in. You'll need to be very patient still and observant in order to fool an educated Tom.


----------



## chuvak (Dec 26, 2014)

I had a LE tag last year and shot my bird on my second day hunting. Probably only hunted a total of 5-6 hours. Could've shot a Jake my first day but passed. I had the general season tag before and feel like I saw more birds on the general hunt but saw a few less hunters on the limited entry hunt. I didn't even put in this year. The general hunt is better in my eyes and I think Utah should do away with the LE hunt. 
You'll have a blast hunting them for sure! I had no idea what I was doing but figured it out. It's a blast and is now one of my favorite animals to hunt.


----------

